# Sony a6000 - A serious threat to Fuji's new X-T1 at half the price



## Aglet (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like there's gonna be some serious butt-kickin' mirrorless crop cameras to choose from in 2014!

As much as I am excited by the prospect of using Fuji's new xt1, excited enough to have pre-ordered one, this new Sony sports a higher res sensor, AF with more coverage and claims to be the fastest.
AND an impressive price tag! (half the price of the Fuji for body alone)

Now I've never paid much attention to Sony for still cameras, and from what I hear, they're still lacking a good lens selection, but bodies like this are going to attract photo enthusiasts' interest like Katy Perry in latex would attract oglers.
Add in-body stabilization to a feature set like the a6000 and we'll almost have it all.

www.sonyalpharumors.com/is-the-sony-a6000-superfast-hybrid-af-going-to-kill-the-slt-tech/

If Pentax is wondering what to build to replace the K-01, the Sony and Fuji would be a good foundation. But DO make the register distance short enough to adapt all other lenses; K-mount is too restrictive that way.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Feb 14, 2014)

Sony becomes more and more aggressive. It'll also release the a99 successor in few months. The market may be flooded with lots of Canon L lenses in a great condition and at a reasonable price


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 14, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Sony becomes more and more aggressive. It'll also release the a99 successor in few months. The market may be flooded with lots of Canon L lenses in a great condition and at a reasonable price



Sony is a "horsepower company" -- in their classes, they often have the most pixels, the fastest burst, the thinnest bodies, etc. And their prices aren't ridiculous like others are. 

But unlike (say) a Sigma with lenses, where they have been fighting to show that their latest glass has truly put their prior questionable quality reputation behind them, Sony has a different reputation to fight -- they always seem to put the tech first and the user experience second.

They have offered compelling horsepower per dollar rigs for ages, but how many are truly _great to use_? The RX1 was a landmark FF rig, as are (on paper) the new A7 and A7r. But how many folks are raving about what it's like to shoot with them? Not many. For all the talk of stellar sensors, you get folks complaining about things you shouldn't see in > $1000 bodies: AF issues, having to drill down through their menus to tweak things, lossy RAW files, etc. 

Make fun of Canon or Nikon's crusty attitude about innovation, but what they market fundamentally works for photographers. We can make fun of green LCDs, sensor dust, etc. but largely Canon and Nikon don't put out poor products. They just take forever to improve upon them and offer new glass. 

No alarms and no surprises = Canon will keep my money (at least on the body front) for the foreseeable future.

- A


----------



## Aglet (Feb 27, 2014)

some impressive looking AF tracking and fps videos on this page but I'd really like to see how well it would track AF and shoot with something like a 50mm or longer with f/2 or wider aperture.

www.dailycameranews.com/2014/02/sony-a6000-af-test/

edit - add another video link:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2f9ue2FJB4


----------

